# beebacteria



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

How's this bacterial supplement administered?


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

Ian said:


> How's this bacterial supplement administered?


They haven't said how to administer it yet but they ask you what you are feeding so I guess it will be added to pollen sub.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

DPBsbees said:


> They haven't said how to administer it yet but they ask you what you are feeding so I guess it will be added to pollen sub.


Then the next question would need to be, how long does that bacterial supplement survive after mixed into the patty


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Not mentioned but perhaps the spores or culture goes into syrup.
Bill


----------



## Morris (Oct 12, 2004)

Have the researchers indicated when they will make a decision on who the cooperators will be?


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

I received an email today from the researcher. She indicated she had responses from 150+ individuals who were interested in the project, and that she might not be able to use everyone's bees for this project. She indicated she would likely be collecting information about forage, local conditions, etc., so that a statistically valid experiment can be assured. She is working on freeze drying the P. apium so that it can be reconstituted in supplement patties as live bacteria to be fed to brood.


----------

